# Outlook or Windows Live Mail



## onway (4 Jun 2010)

I have an eircom.net e-mail address and am having problems because they keep stopping downloading my messages saying that I have exceeded my quota.I have tried to access Windows Live Mail but it seems to be based on having a Hotmail account.I am wondering if it is possible to download outlook for free as I have used it before.Also, is there another alternative that I am unaware of?


----------



## j26 (4 Jun 2010)

is free from the people who brought you Firefox web browser.


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Jun 2010)

You could open a gmail account and forward your eircom.net emails to it .


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jun 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> You could open a gmail account and forward your eircom.net emails to it .



+1

Theres no reason to be using eircom.net e-mail.


----------



## onway (5 Jun 2010)

Probably a stupid question but how do I do that....Do I have to forward them each day or can it be set to do this automatically?I really don't know anything about g mail...


----------



## ACA (6 Jun 2010)

I have an eircom.net email address and use Windows mail. If you go  it explains how to set it all up.


----------



## onway (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks a million for that ACA - almost sorted but would you happen to know the settings for out-going mail(smtp)...This doesn't seem to have set up automatically...


----------



## ACA (8 Jun 2010)

Outgoing mail is mail1.eircom.net


----------



## onway (8 Jun 2010)

Thanks ACA .....last stupid question I hope...How do I input this...Where do I find these settings....Have been through a few things but can't find them...


----------



## onway (8 Jun 2010)

Apologies ACA - found the settings but it is already set for mail1.eircom.net so there must be another problem....Any ideas?? ( Outgoing mail server port number is 25...is this correct....it's the only other outgoing mail setting I can find..)


----------



## ACA (8 Jun 2010)

No problem  - I must confess I hadn't a notion until someone showed me either!!

Open Windows Mail, click on Tools and then on Accounts.

Choose Add. Then Email account, pick a name for yourself, then enter your email address.

Then you come to set-up mail servers.
mail1.eircom.net for both POP3 and SMTP

Give the log-in details provided when you took out your email a/c 

Then finish - job done (hopefully!!)


----------



## onway (12 Jun 2010)

Still no joy with sending e-mail....This is the error message I get....Can anyone help..... ( I've put lines in place of my e-mail address )

The message could not be sent. The authentication setting might not be correct for your outgoing e-mail [SMTP] server. For help solving this problem, go to Help, search for "Troubleshoot Windows Live Mail", and read the "I'm having problems sending e-mail" section. If you need help determining the proper server settings, please contact your e-mail service provider.
The rejected e-mail address was ___________
Subject ''
Server Error: 550
Server Response: 550 5.1.1 _______________ Blacklisted by Spamhaus: http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?${_ipsrc}";
Server: 'mail1.eircom.net'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC79
Protocol: SMTP
Port: 25
Secure(SSL): No


----------



## Aurnia (12 Jun 2010)

It sounds that your outgoing mail setting isn't correct.

Are you on broadband? And it differs from Eircom broadband?

Then for example if use NTL/UPC the outgoing server for your mail is smtp.upcmail.ie and incoming is mail1.eircom.net

Outgoing server port is 25 and incoming is 110

Don't forget to use the same name and password for your webversion as winmail. 

This should help on some settings 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/...il-setting-up-an-account-from-start-to-finish

Oh and don't click on outgoing mail requires authenication


----------



## onway (12 Jun 2010)

Maybe that's the problem ...My broadband is with UTV.....Just been on to them to find out but gave up after being on hold for 15mins......


----------



## Aurnia (12 Jun 2010)

I'd say that's it so. Try this smtp.utvinternet.com or mail.utvinternet.net

I got them by googling "utv mail setting" and a thread on boards came up - post 13 http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=73069 and this 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20178 - post 8.

Also found this [broken link removed]

Other similarly related 
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

The broadband connection determines the outgoing mail setting. So the mail a/c with eg eircom/02/utv etc determines the incoming setting but your provider determines the outgoing setting.
Hope that helps


----------



## onway (12 Jun 2010)

All sorted.... 

Thanks a million for your help Aurnia....I was really lost without my e-mail....


----------



## Aurnia (12 Jun 2010)

Good stuff. Glad to help.


----------

